# Monique Sluyter Ausschnitt im Teleshop



## Jeaniholic (5 Okt. 2008)

Das sind Verkaufsargumente:



http://rapidshare.com/files/151034985/Monique_Sluyter_Cleavage.mpg


----------



## trottel (6 Okt. 2008)

Okay, ich kaufe zwei davon. Aber nur, wenn jemand mir die beiden auspackt.


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

Ziemlich überzeugende Argumente.

Dank dir Jeaniholic.


----------



## Mantis (6 Okt. 2008)

Holla die Waldfee.

Danke


----------



## gks (6 Okt. 2008)

Super, mehr, mehr .....


----------



## maierchen (6 Okt. 2008)

Schau mir in die Augen Kleines


----------



## pezi (27 Juli 2009)

tolles video von Monique Sluyter:thx::laola::3dthumbup:


----------



## npolyx (27 Nov. 2014)

Klasse. Vielen Dank.


----------

